# Nevoeiros gelados



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 11:54)

Conheço muito bem este fenómeno, por já o ter experimentado diversas vezes no Planalto Mirandês, fronteiriço ao vale escarpado do Douro Internacional, pelas vezes que lá me desloco (terra dos meus pais e restante família).

Tendo sido esse fenómeno, entre outros, que me despertou e mais me fascinou em criança o gosto pela meteorologia e em particular pelo frio e gelo. Esses nevoeiros, quando intensos e persistentes no tempo, congelam tudo à sua volta, pela conjugação entre frio e humidade. E em situações extremas, transformam as estradas em verdadeiras pistas de gelo, congelam lagos, e branqueiam a vegetação. É o chamado sincelo. Quando muito persistente e duradouro, parecemos mergulhados num mundo à parte, de escuridão e silêncio, porque toda a gente se recolhe e as actividades agrícolas param quase por completo. Apanhar azeitonas nestas condições é um verdadeiro suplício, pelo frio extremo e ausência de sol.

Habituei-me a circular pelo IP4 e a transição dar-se exactamente no alto do Marão, passando de um céu azul e sol esplêndido para um mundo de névoa cerrada ao entrar no nordeste transmontano. Típica do vale do Douro, em situações persistentes abrange praticamente todo o nordeste.
Nesse dias (às vezes semanas) a temperatura diurna pouco sobe acima dos zero graus. 

Muito mais intenso nos anos 80, em que nas próprias previsões do IM indicavam a expressão «nevoeiros gelados». Bem menos frequente nos últimos anos, onde tem tido mais dificuldade em singrar e estabelecer-se coma tanta intensidade como naqueles anos.

Embora nos anos 30, 40  e 50 talvez este fenómeno não fosse assim tão comum, porque as pessoas da minha aldeia, quando nos anos 80 estes nevoeiros eram muito intensos, diziam de boca em boca que «isto» só começou a acontecer depois da construção das barragens no Douro Internacional (Miranda, Picote e Bemposta). Mito ou realidade ? 

É um fenómeno meteorólogico bem definido no tempo, desde final de Novembro até mais ou menos o Natal, desaparecendo logo de seguida para não mais voltar, mesmo que com semelhante situação anticiclónica que lhe deu origem poucas semanas antes.

E será concerteza um dia objecto de um estudo lúdico da minha parte, porque é talvez o fenómeno meteorológico que mais me marcou até hoje, e que mais prazer me dá experimentar. É como se por alguns dias fosse transportado para uma qualquer siberiana. ;


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 11:59)

Apenas uma pequena rectificação: no final do texto anterior, queria dizer ... transportado para uma qualquer região *região *siberiana.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2011 às 12:28)

Iceberg disse:


> Conheço muito bem este fenómeno, por já o ter experimentado diversas vezes no Planalto Mirandês, fronteiriço ao vale escarpado do Douro Internacional, pelas vezes que lá me desloco (terra dos meus pais e restante família).
> 
> Tendo sido esse fenómeno, entre outros, que me despertou e mais me fascinou em criança o gosto pela meteorologia e em particular pelo frio e gelo. Esses nevoeiros, quando intensos e persistentes no tempo, congelam tudo à sua volta, pela conjugação entre frio e humidade. E em situações extremas, transformam as estradas em verdadeiras pistas de gelo, congelam lagos, e branqueiam a vegetação. É o chamado sincelo. Quando muito persistente e duradouro, parecemos mergulhados num mundo à parte, de escuridão e silêncio, porque toda a gente se recolhe e as actividades agrícolas param quase por completo. Apanhar azeitonas nestas condições é um verdadeiro suplício, pelo frio extremo e ausência de sol.
> 
> ...



Excelente relato, dá gosto ler e imaginar! 

Pessoalmente só presenciei nevoeiro gelado 1 vez, talvez 2 em Castelo Branco. É um fenómeno raro por aqui, embora também ocorra das tais neblinas persistentes 2 ou 3 dias por ano, que não deixam as temperaturas máximas subir além de 4 ou 5C. Quando tal acontece por aqui, é o que se designa em espanha de sibéria extremenha.

A hipótese das barragens tem alguma influência, mais acentuada 5-10km à volta destas. Essas condições são tipicamente transmontanas, por vezes o nevoeiro fica apenas entre o marão e a sanabria, alargando-se inclusive até à chamada beira transmontana (parte interior norte do distrito de viseu, e norte do distrito da guarda).


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 13:41)

Exacto, Paulo, complementaste muito bem a minha descrição, e de facto o Planalto Mirandês fica exactamente na zona das barragens. Pelos vistos, estes nevoeiros surgem nos vales dos grandes rios, e o Douro sempre lá esteve, não sei até que ponto as barragens aumentaram a intensidade do fenómeno.

Mas é como eu disse, quando um dia no futuro tiver tempo disponível, este será, julgo eu, um primeiro tema a que me dedicarei com maior rigor e atenção. Até para entender melhor as variações da sua frequência e intensidade, situações sinópticas ideais, histórico de situações semelhantes, etc.

Mas agora gostaria que mais membros participassem neste tópico, dando os seus relatos, comentários ou opiniões.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2011 às 14:01)

Poderá a mesma situação acontecer no Alqueva ou o tamanho do local impede a concentração do frio?


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2011 às 14:07)

O sincelo (nevoeiro persistente com temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC) ocorre quase todos os anos, com maior ou menor intensidade nos vales do Nordeste transmontano. A cidade da região que provavelmente mais sofre os efeitos do sincelo é Mirandela, onde este por vezes pode persistir por  quase uma semana, deixando a paisagem toda coberta de gelo e causando alguns danos, nas instalações eléctricas e na agricultura. 

Penso que foi algures em Dezembro de 2008 que o ultimo grande sincelo atingiu a Região, o peso do gelo nas linhas eléctricas derrubou vários postes e deixou algumas aldeias de Mirandela às escuras.

Neste momento estou a estudar em Bialystok, cidade no Nordeste da Polónia, já tivemos um dia de Sincelo por aqui, quem ainda não viu, quiser ver algumas fotos do fenómeno pode ir *aqui*


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2011 às 14:25)

Agreste disse:


> Poderá a mesma situação acontecer no Alqueva ou o tamanho do local impede a concentração do frio?



Pela lógica desde que com frio suficiente não vejo porque não, a questão é que não acredito que seja muito provável a ocorrência de temperaturas baixas (negativas) generalizadas nessa região a não ser em entradas frias continentais extremamente secas.. Em que não haverá quase de certeza nevoeiro.
Portanto volta e meia em algum local mais abrigado na região poderá ocorrer localmente talvez, agora assim nevoeiro gelado generalizado parece-me improvável ou pelo menos muito raro nessa região...


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2011 às 15:07)

rozzo disse:


> Pela lógica desde que com frio suficiente não vejo porque não, a questão é que não acredito que seja muito provável a ocorrência de temperaturas baixas (negativas) generalizadas nessa região a não ser em entradas frias continentais extremamente secas.. Em que não haverá quase de certeza nevoeiro.
> Portanto volta e meia em algum local mais abrigado na região poderá ocorrer localmente talvez, agora assim nevoeiro gelado generalizado parece-me improvável ou pelo menos muito raro nessa região...



Eu diria mesmo impossivel rozzo..
Como sabes, as barragens do Douro são de perfil de fio de agua, estão no fundo de vales profundos.
Nas condições de sincelo geralmente  o anticiclone posiciona-se muito proximo da peninsula, com entrada de ar quente em altura e fortes arrefecimentos nocturnos.

Nesses vales profundos da bacia do Douro, o ar frio fica acumulado e ao interagir do a agua "tépida" do rio vai acumulando humidade.
Neste ponto gera-se um efeito dominó, o ar frio e humedecido atinge a saturação, e como sabemos é muito mais dificil aquecer ar humido do que ar frio, pelo que como as noites são maiores do que os dias da-se a formação de uma camada de ar estavel frio e muito dificil de ser aquecido pelo sol.

Por fim, a posição do AA e a inversão aos 850hpa geram uma atmosfera baixa muito estratificada e sem dinamismo vertical, o que acentua ainda mais a estabilidade da camada fria e gera estes nevoeiros presistentes e gelados.

No Alqueva não temos relevo significativo, e a agua é muito mais quente, logo é mais dificil a formação de uma camada fria e estavel á superficie, sendo que qualquer pequeno movimento da atmosfera irá empurrar esse ar para outro local, ao contrario do que acontece no Douro, onde o ar está confinado aos vales e a topografia impede que este seja empurrado para outro lado.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 16:00)

Agreste disse:


> Poderá a mesma situação acontecer no Alqueva ou o tamanho do local impede a concentração do frio?



Nevoeiro persistente pode acontecer, nevoeiros gelados devido a acumulação de frio praticamente impossível.

À parte este assunto, seria também interessante estudar (e compreender), num outro tópico, quais as alterações meteorológicas significativas que ocorreram na região do Alqueva por via da criação daquele imenso lago.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 16:07)

MSantos disse:


> O sincelo (nevoeiro persistente com temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC) ocorre quase todos os anos, com maior ou menor intensidade nos vales do Nordeste transmontano. A cidade da região que provavelmente mais sofre os efeitos do sincelo é Mirandela, onde este por vezes pode persistir por  quase uma semana, deixando a paisagem toda coberta de gelo e causando alguns danos, nas instalações electrificas e na agricultura.
> 
> Penso que foi algures em Dezembro de 2008 foi o ultimo grande sincelo que atingiu a Região, o peso do gelo nas linhas eléctricas derrubou vários postes e deixou algumas aldeias de Mirandela às escuras.
> 
> Neste momento estou a estudar em Bialystok, cidade no Nordeste da Polónia, já tivemos um dia de Sincelo por aqui, quem ainda não viu, quiser ver algumas fotos do fenómeno pode ir *aqui*



Passei no IP4 em pleno auge desse episódio de sincelo (não recordo exactamente o ano, mas sim a época, que foi no Natal), que depois foi notícia nos media nacionais pelos danos provocados na rede eléctrica das aldeias do vale de Mirandela, e a paisagem era simplesmente deslumbrante. 

Em relação a Mirandela ser provavelmente a região mais significativamente afectada por este fenómeno, concordo que é muito afectada, mais até localmente, mas em termos de área geográfica relevante ,pela sua extensão, o Planalto Mirandês e regiões adjacentes, que chegam a Bragança, Moncorvo, Foz Côa, etc., recebendo em primeira mão todo o manto de névoa que nasce originalmente na bacia espanhola do Douro, são na minha opinião a região preferencial destes nevoeiros gelados.

Quando este fenómento ocorre com persistência e intensidade, observar uma imagem de satélite de alta resolução da Península Ibérica, é um deleite, pela extensão de área esbranquiçada observável naquela região por via do nevoeiro ao passo que na restante península o céu está totalmente limpo.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

stormy disse:


> Eu diria mesmo impossivel rozzo..
> Como sabes, as barragens do Douro são de perfil de fio de agua, estão no fundo de vales profundos.
> Nas condições de sincelo geralmente  o anticiclone posiciona-se muito proximo da peninsula, com entrada de ar quente em altura e fortes arrefecimentos nocturnos.
> 
> ...



Excelente análise, Stormy ! 

Obrigado pela tua contribuição.


----------



## Johnny (29 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

Penso ter algumas fotos desse fenómeno mt próprio do Alto Douro... Nordeste Trasmontano.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2011 às 18:20)

O nevoeiro de radiação é um fenómeno relativamente comum nas depressões aqui do norte da Península nesta altura do ano, mas mesmo quando ocorre a formação de sincelo não podemos chamar a isso nevoeiro gelado. Nevoeiro gelado é algo mais típico das regiões frias, ocorre com valores de temperatura muito baixos e é formado por cristais de gelo em suspensão. O que temos por cá é o nevoeiro normal, mas com valores inferiores de temperatura inferiores a zero.


----------



## Johnny (29 Nov 2011 às 18:21)

Tirei-as no dia 19 de Dezembro de 2006, bem cedo, pela manhã, no vale do Rio Tua, no concelho de Carrazeda de Ansiães (distrito de Bragança), bem próximo de Mirandela e Murça... a uma altitude de cerca de 800m:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Será q é disto q aqui se fala??


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2011 às 18:23)

Iceberg disse:


> Passei no IP4 em pleno auge desse episódio de sincelo (não recordo exactamente o ano, mas sim a época, que foi no Natal), que depois foi notícia nos media nacionais pelos danos provocados na rede eléctrica das aldeias do vale de Mirandela, e a paisagem era simplesmente deslumbrante.



Esse episódio ocorreu em Dezembro de 2008, uns dias antes do Natal. Nessa altura houve formação de sincelo nas principais depressões aqui da região, como em Mirandela ou na área da Vilariça.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2011 às 19:32)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que foi algures em* Dezembro de 2008* foi o ultimo grande sincelo que atingiu a Região, o peso do gelo nas linhas eléctricas derrubou vários postes e deixou algumas aldeias de Mirandela às escuras.



Correcto 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/sincelo-em-mirandela-26-dezembro-2008-a-2864.html


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

Nevoeiro gelado em Chaves,

http://foro.tiempo.com/helada-17-de-deciembre-2010-en-chaves-portugal-t127665.0.html


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

Dan disse:


> Esse episódio ocorreu em Dezembro de 2008, uns dias antes do Natal. Nessa altura houve formação de sincelo nas principais depressões aqui da região, como em Mirandela ou na área da Vilariça.



Foi de facto em Dezembro de 2008, por altura do Natal.
Aqui ficam alguns registos feitos em Mirandela no dia 25 Dezembro desse ano.

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos mas dá para terem uma ideia do fenómeno.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Este é um dos fenómenos mais espectaculares e interessantes que ocorre quase todos os anos no Nordeste. 
Quando os nevoeiros muito densos são aliados a temperaturas muito baixas (inferiores a -2/-3ºC) por vezes ocorre mesmo precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

vinc7e disse:


> Correcto
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/sincelo-em-mirandela-26-dezembro-2008-a-2864.html



já não me lembrava que havia um tópico sobre esse episódio de sincelo aqui no fórum 

Belas fotos Brigantia


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2011 às 22:47)

Tenho algumas fotos de Dezembro de 2006 aqui perto.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

Obrigado por toda a vossa participação, e pelas fotos fantásticas que aqui vão deixando. Sabia que mais uma vez este forum não iria desiludir.

Já agora recomendo a todos, e especialmente a quem ainda não o fez, que aceda ao link aqui já indicado sobre o sincelo na zona de Mirandela.

São fotos realmente espectaculares, e aquilo não é neve, é mesmo e só gelo, muito gelo !


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2011 às 22:51)

Bem se é nevoeiro gelado ou simplesmente nevoeiro com temperaturas baixas, a verdade que é estou a experimenta-lo e bem aqui em Zaragoza! Os vales do Ebro e do Douro são os sítios por excelência para este fenómeno como disse um utilizador aqui do forum noutro tópico! E é muito frequente aqui nesta altura do ano podendo por vezes perdurar até ao Natal! Já desde sábado à noite que não vejo o Sol e apesar de o fenómeno ser curioso é muito incomodativo! Parece que o frio entra pelo corpo por estar o tempo tão húmido! Hoje a máximo deve ter sido de uns 6ºC já agora pela noite porque mas prevê-se uma noite outra vez gelada e amanhã deve estar igual com muito frio! Hoje pelas 11 horas estavam apenas 2 a 3 ºC. Mas parece que segundo as previsões poderá chover na sexta portanto esta 'niebla' vai desaparecer. Aliás esta zona toda está inclusive com alerta amarelo!


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Janeiro de 2008 aqui em Bragança.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Dez 2011 às 15:22)

E os nevoeiros persistentes, ainda que não gelados para já, parecem querer regressar na próxima semana ao nordeste transmontanto, segundo a recente previsão do IM para Segunda-Feira, 2 de Dezembro:

*Previsão para 2ª feira, 5 de dezembro de 2011*

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de norte no litoral a sul
do cabo Carvoeiro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
*Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, podendo persistir no nordeste
transmontano.*

METEOROLOGISTA: Margarida Gonçalves.

Actualizado a 2 de dezembro de 2011 às 12:12 UTC


----------



## Iceberg (2 Dez 2011 às 15:23)

Peço desculpa, queria dizer, previsão para Segunda-Feira, 5 de Dezembro.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2013 às 00:09)

E passado dois anos, regresso ao tema, por estarem reunidas outra vez condições excepcionais para a formação deste fenómeno, que já ocorre no Nordeste Transmontano, e que julgo vai acentuar-se na próxima semana.

Total estabilidade atmosférica, no período do ano com menor horas de sol, temperaturas nocturnas muito baixas, ausência de vento.

Vale a pena olhar nos próximos dias as imagens de satélite de grande resolução do Allmetsat, para vislumbrar aquela grande mancha de névoa a envolver grande parte da meseta norte ibérica, particularmente em torno do vale do Douro.

Gostava muito que membros do forum localizados no Nordeste pudessem deixar aqui alguns testemunhos, preferencialmente com fotos.

Aguardo e agradeço o vosso contributo.


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2013 às 00:33)

Iceberg disse:


> E passado dois anos, regresso ao tema, por estarem reunidas outra vez condições excepcionais para a formação deste fenómeno, que já ocorre no Nordeste Transmontano, e que julgo vai acentuar-se na próxima semana.
> 
> Total estabilidade atmosférica, no período do ano com menor horas de sol, temperaturas nocturnas muito baixas, ausência de vento.
> 
> ...



As condições estão favoráveis desde há uns dias e manter-se-hão especialmente até 3f que vem.


----------

